

Show HN: Zorium – A Better React - razgriz94
https://zorium.org/

======
tacone
Can't judge the library itself, but the effort to make it turn-key is really
impressive. Boilerplate provided, docker deploy provided, even some basic UI
components.

------
anon3_
Why coffeescript?

